# Seeking jalapeño popper recipes



## SolaScriptura (Dec 25, 2017)

For Christmas I received a jalapeño corer, as well as the stand/cooking rack in which to cook them upright.

Stuffed jalapeños are wonderful… But I’d like to try my hand at breading and frying them. So I am soliciting jalapeño popper recipes from my PB brethren... Let’s share our best recipes for these delectable appetizers!


----------



## Edward (Dec 25, 2017)

I would point you in Joshua's general direction.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## OPC'n (Dec 25, 2017)

These sound good http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/jalapeo-poppers


----------



## Romans922 (Dec 25, 2017)

Poppers? I’ve always cut in half, cored, fill with creame cheese, wrap in bacon, secure bacon with toothpick, bake at 250 until bacon is how you like it. Interested in hearing about frying poppers...


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 25, 2017)

Romans922 said:


> Poppers? I’ve always cut in half, cored, fill with creame cheese, wrap in bacon, secure bacon with toothpick, bake at 250 until bacon is how you like it. Interested in hearing about frying poppers...



Yeah, that's what I've always done as well.


----------



## Edm (Dec 25, 2017)

Not what you are seeking...but... I spent years eating Jalapeño poppers, and all sorts of greasy foods. Well, all that grease gets to you and I have to deal with the reflux now. So..my wife was making grilled cheese sandwiches in an iron skillet one day for the kids and I decided I needed slices home grown jalapeños on mine add some bacon and To me it tasted like a popper without the grease. That's how I make grilled cheese now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

